# What brand of fuel oil pressure tester are you using?



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

I use a simple YJ 78020 kit. I don’t really see the need for anything more advanced for the type of work I do.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

i don't do oil,,not enough around here. But tell me about the instrument.


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

I use a riello pump and vac combo gage has adpters to use on other burners as well :thumbsup:


----------



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> i don't do oil,,not enough around here. But tell me about the instrument.


Not really much to it. 
A kit containing a 2-inch compound gauge that tops out at 150 psig and connects with a short 1/4" flare flexible hose along a few different sizes of straight and angled fittings that screw into the fuel units, such as a 1/4" flare X 1/8" MIP, etc…
I also keep an 18" piece of clear vinyl hose in the kit for bleeding air out of the fuel units into a container as well as a nozzle supply tube, so I can also connect right to the outlet on the oil valve solenoid.


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

DuMass said:


> Not really much to it.
> A kit containing a 2-inch compound gauge that tops out at 150 psig and connects with a short 1/4" flare flexible hose along a few different sizes of straight and angled fittings that screw into the fuel units, such as a 1/4" flare X 1/8" MIP, etc…
> I also keep an 18" piece of clear vinyl hose in the kit for bleeding air out of the fuel units into a container as well as a nozzle supply tube, so I can also connect right to the outlet on the oil valve solenoid.


 
The kit I have goes to 400psi, you want to read the most common pressures close to midscale for accuracy.


----------



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

mechanicalDvr said:


> The kit I have goes to 400psi, you want to read the most common pressures close to midscale for accuracy.


Which model/brand kit are you using DVR? 
The larger commercial stuff I've worked on in the past that you could back a truck into and used the Delta FireEye system, would operate at 150 psig line pressure, but the resi stuff I do now is normally only 100 psig max.


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

DuMass said:


> Which model/brand kit are you using DVR?
> The larger commercial stuff I've worked on in the past that you could back a truck into and used the Delta FireEye system, would operate at 150 psig line pressure, but the resi stuff I do now is normally only 100 psig max.


 
No name on the guage and the box has been worn by wear, it's about 23 years old now. Bought it from Sid Harvey. Have come across many burners that needed to be set at 150psi.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

I use Sid Hareys P115-10 manifold set.

Can check pump pressure a vacuum at same time.
Lots of newer resi stuff operates at 140, 150 PSIG.

With the ability to see pressure and vacuum at same time, you can spot some troubles a bit quicker.

This manifold lets you run the oil trough the manifold, so you can isolate the nozzle port and check if valve holds pressure or bleeds through. And then go right back to checking running pressure if you want or need to.


----------

